# اللهجة المغربية: حراقة / حراجة



## momai

قرأت هذه الكلمة على شكل نقحرة من العربية المغربية الى الانكليزية في قصة انكليزية قصيرة لكاتبة مغربية اسم القصة "trip"
حسب الشرح في الهامش في الكتاب فهي كلمة عامية تطلق على المهاجرين المغاربة .
لذلك أردت ان اعرف اذا كانت حقا تعني ذلك و ما اصل هذه الكلمة.


----------



## إسكندراني

الحراقة بالقاف وليس بالجيم وقد ناقشناها من قبل على ما اظن


----------



## momai

طيب مشكور يا اسكندراني


----------



## Xence

لست أدري أين تمت مناقشة هذا الموضوع ، لكن في الإعادة إفادة كما يقال

أولا ، من ناحية النطق فهي *حراقة *بالقاف اليابسة أو المعقودة harra*g*a

ثانيا ، أصل الكلمة من فعل *حرق *الذي يستخدم في العامية الجزائرية بعدة معان من ضمنها "تجاوز القواعد والقوانين" .. ولذلك أطلق اسم *الحرّاقة *(جمع حرّاق) على المهاجرين غير الشرعيين لأنهم ينتقلون إلى بلاد المهجر بطرق غير قانونية ، وبالضبط --في حالتنا هذه-- من بلدان المغرب العربي إلى جنوب أوربا عبر البحر المتوسط ، على متن قوارب سرّية

ثالثا ، هناك من يزعم أن مصطلح *الحرّاقة *يرجع إلى كون هؤلاء المهاجرين يقومون بحرق أوراقهم لكي لا يتم التعرف عليهم في حالة إلقاء القبض عليهم ، لكن هذا الافتراض ضعيف لأن مصطلح *الحرقة --*بمفهوم تجاوز القانون-- موجود في العامية الجزائرية مند زمن طويل​


----------



## momai

Xence said:


> لست أدري أين تمت مناقشة هذا الموضوع ، لكن في الإعادة إفادة كما يقال
> 
> أولا ، من ناحية النطق فهي *حراقة *بالقاف اليابسة أو المعقودة harra*g*a
> 
> ثانيا ، أصل الكلمة من فعل *حرق *الذي يستخدم في العامية الجزائرية بعدة معان من ضمنها "تجاوز القواعد والقوانين" .. ولذلك أطلق اسم *الحرّاقة *(جمع حرّاق) على المهاجرين غير الشرعيين لأنهم ينتقلون إلى بلاد المهجر بطرق غير قانونية ، وبالضبط --في حالتنا هذه-- من بلدان المغرب العربي إلى جنوب أوربا عبر البحر المتوسط ، على متن قوارب سرّية
> 
> ثالثا ، هناك من يزعم أن مصطلح *الحرّاقة *يرجع إلى كون هؤلاء المهاجرين يقومون بحرق أوراقهم لكي لا يتم التعرف عليهم في حالة إلقاء القبض عليهم ، لكن هذا الافتراض ضعيف لأن مصطلح *الحرقة --*بمفهوم تجاوز القانون-- موجود في العامية الجزائرية مند زمن طويل​


شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الكافي والوافي , بالمناسبة اعجبني هذا المصطلح و يبدو جِدَ منطقي وليس ضيرا ادخاله الفصحى اذا كان من اصل عربي في رأي.


----------



## إسكندراني

للافادة ايضا قد بحثت في هذا الموضوع قبل بضع اسابيع ووجدت ان الحراقة كانت احد انواع السفن العثمانية


----------



## Bakr

هل لديه علاقة مع التعبير الفرنسي : حرق المراحل


----------



## Xence

Bakr said:


> هل لديه علاقة مع التعبير الفرنسي : حرق المراحل



شخصيا أعتقد ذلك ، لأننا نجد نفس الاستخدام لدى الفرنسيين في عبارات مثل *حرق إشارات المرور* (عدم احترامها) ، *حرق درس أو محاضرة* (عدم الحضور) ، إلخ​


----------

